# Malaysian get register marriage in Belgium



## lkaiting (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi all
I'm Malaysian and my partner is Belgian. We interested to get married in Belgium soon once we back there,but we need help regarding paperwork:

1)The French authorities ask for proof of residency and certificate coutume,but we been to Malaysia registration department and they couldn't provide such the paper.For safety I got ID information details from Malaysia authorities.The officers dosent know about coutume. Where we can those papers, especially coutume?

2)Now I collected ID information details (which is indicated address, birthday, gender, nationality), martial status from putrajaya JPN and birth certificate. Some is in Malay language.I better to get translation in Malaysia or in Belgium? If is in Belgium normally how much will cost for translation and how many days will take?

3)Did I need other papers to fulfill the request? 

4)Any other procedure I should aware of?

Thanks
Katherine Lam


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

1. The certificat de coutume is normally obtainable from the consulate of your home country in the country that is asking for it. So, in your case you would have to wait until you get back to Belgium and then contact the Malaysian Consulate in Brussels to get such a document. Basically, it's a standard document that identifies you and indicates that you are, indeed, eligible to get married both in Belgium and in your home country. 

2. Probably safest to wait until you get to Belgium. Sometimes they require documents to be translated by a "certified" or "registered" translator (i.e. someone authorized to translate documents for the local courts). You may also want to check (online or with the marriage offices in Belgium) whether you need your Malaysian i.d. documents to be apostilled or otherwise certified or verified before you leave home.

3. For other papers you may need, you should have your partner check with the marriage registry in the town where you will be getting married. Make sure he or she specifies that the marriage is for a foreigner to a Belgian citizen. The requirements can be somewhat different.

4. Again, have your partner inquire at the marriage registry in Belgium.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## lkaiting (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you Bev for your prompt reply

My bf get touch with state official,she said could accept Malaysia French translation or translation in Belgium,but the problem is the lady is a bit slow to reply again regarding our additional enquiries. For safety,we found a certified translator to translate all the papers and will certified soon in Malaysia foreign affairs and Belgium embassy in KL.Again the translation fee total will cost about 100 euros for 3 documents that I have now,which is quite expensive? 

The ID information hope is enough as proof of residency,we afraid something wrong with it. Of course we will translate it as well?

Pray for the smooth process and could make it on time,as Malaysia only have 5 working and next month and May 1 is public holiday.The official won't open those days 

Thanks again


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Actually, depending on how many docs you have, 100€ for 3 docs may not be that bad a deal. In France, a certified translation can run anywhere from 25 to 65€ per page.

Otherwise, be sure to make note of any and all website where you could potentially order any additional documents - or at least mailing addresses. With any kind of luck you won't need to, but it always helps if you have the information "just in case."
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Lucia2919 (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi ,

I wonder if you can help solving my curiosity of things playing in my mind by being able to answer my questions please. 

Im 19 years old Malaysian citizen and getting Married to a Belgian . Now im collecting my documents in Malaysia as the Commune told us to and i almost get all of the documents needed in Belgium.

Because of my age , 
We need to get married for a Year first then i get my Permit residence to live there . Things kinda tough for me to be away from my Fiancée even now it's almost 5 months duration taken for me to collect all the documents.

So my questions is ,

Usually after my Fiancée submit my documents to the Commune , how long will it take for them to make a Marriage Declaration? which means the documents is all approved and i can go back then .

Second question is,

Because im under 21 years old and we were told i can only have a permit to stay after A year getting married to my Fiancée, so we deciding to find me a Dutch course school this April (if i can go back by april yet ) so i get Permit to stay with my Fiancée after i get married and study there too for a year until i get the residence permit after A year .

Do you think the school will accept me to study there in April or May ? As long i get the student permit and i dont have to go back to my country is better for me .

I couldn't find any other way to stay in Belgium other than being a Student . Im so sad sometimes i might think of burning my passport in Belgium and reported it as Lost . But yeah that is nonsense idea too.

I'm hoping for your replies soon,
Thanks


----------



## fertooos (Mar 19, 2018)

is it true? rly?


----------



## Aaronccf (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi i am 32 years old , im fiance is from belgium , to married her what is the requirement do i need to give ? Please help me thank you


----------

